# Background Check Results In Geico Dropping My Policy



## JasonCT

I haven't even completed the sign on process to become a driver and already the background check from Uber has resulted in Geico dropping my coverage. 

Has anyone heard of this? 

Where can I get auto insurance now? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## zombieguy

How do you know Geico dropped you because of Uber'S Background check?


----------



## JasonCT

zombieguy said:


> How do you know Geico dropped you because of Uber'S Background check?


I received a call from Geico saying that they saw Uber conducted a background check. They said that as far as they were concerned until I had something in writing from Uber saying that I wasn't using my insured vehicle for their program they would cancel my policy in 30 days as it was an "unacceptable use" for their vehicles.


----------



## IndyDriver

Wow. How did Geico know Uber ran a BG check on you? chi1cabby this one is up your alley..


----------



## zombieguy

JasonCT said:


> I received a call from Geico saying that they saw Uber conducted a background check. They said that as far as they were concerned until I had something in writing from Uber saying that I wasn't using my insured vehicle for their program they would cancel my policy in 30 days as it was an "unacceptable use" for their vehicles.


I would go ballistic on Geico. Since when does a background check prove you are doing anything? I would tell them that a courtesy call from them informing me that using my vehicle for Uber is a no no is more appropriate then telling me I am dropped and accusing me of driving for Uber when its something I am still exploring and haven't driven 1 mile. I would tell them I don't need to give you anything from Uber to say I am not doing something, all you need is me telling you I'm not doing anything because nothing has changed. I would drop Geico just on principle.


----------



## JasonCT

IndyDriver said:


> Wow. How did Geico know Uber ran a BG check on you? chi1cabby this one is up your alley..


I'm assuming they have some electronic monitoring of our driving records. Like how they know if you get a speeding ticket, etc.
I'm assuming they have some sort of way that a record is flagged if a rideshare company puts an inquiry into your driving records?


----------



## IndyDriver

JasonCT said:


> I'm assuming they have some electronic monitoring of our driving records. Like how they know if you get a speeding ticket, etc.
> I'm assuming they have some sort of way that a record is flagged if a rideshare company puts an inquiry into your driving records?


I couldn't say for sure that isn't true but there is no good reason an insurance co would ve able to see such info, if it even exists. I would call your state BMV and ask them directly about that part


----------



## djino

Wow!!! I bet this will scare Geico clients who are Uber drivers everywhere.

Interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## observer

Uber is getting hit from all sides today...


----------



## djino

observer said:


> Uber is getting hit from all sides today...


If insurance carriers begin to get access to this background check, this could be the very thing that stops Drivers from driving/signing up, more so than any by-law infraction/car impounding could do.

djino
"This is making me a bit nervous myself and I'm up here in Canada"


----------



## JasonCT

If anyone was questioning whether this could be real, I've uploaded their official letter to me that followed their phone call. 

Geico officially sucks!


----------



## SantaFe_Uber

JasonCT said:


> If anyone was questioning whether this could be real, I've uploaded their official letter to me that followed their phone call.
> 
> Geico officially sucks!


Did you provide them anything stating that you had canceled your Uber account? I see they will not be renewing as of June 17


----------



## JasonCT

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Did you provide them anything stating that you had canceled your Uber account? I see they will not be renewing as of June 17


I actually have gone with a different company and saved a few bucks too.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber

JasonCT said:


> I actually have gone with a different company and saved a few bucks too.


Good for you, I am not quite sure if Geico legally has access to background checks ran. Just because a background check was ran does not mean you're working for a company... What company did you switch to? Did you ask about ride sharing?


----------



## observer

JasonCT said:


> If anyone was questioning whether this could be real, I've uploaded their official letter to me that followed their phone call.
> 
> Geico officially sucks!


As stated in their letter, you should send them a written request to find out what information they used to cancel your policy.

It maybe something your NEXT insurance company can find, then also cancel you.


----------



## gprimr1

More and more insurance companies are embarsing Uber. Geico is going to get left behind.


----------



## zombieguy

observer said:


> As stated in their letter, you should send them a written request to find out what information they used to cancel your policy.
> 
> It maybe something your NEXT insurance company can find, then also cancel you.


Allstate, Progressive, and State Farm don't care if you drive for Uber. You are not covered while the app is on or when you have passengers but driving for Uber is not grounds for terminating a policy.


----------



## observer

zombieguy said:


> Allstate, Progressive, and State Farm don't care if you drive for Uber. You are not covered while the app is on or when you have passengers but driving for Uber is not grounds for terminating a policy.


Says you, Geico obviously thought otherwise and terminated this drivers policy.

Lets say the three insurance companies you mentioned, don't terminate your policy, WTH good does it do you to PAY for insurance that won't COVER a claim.


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Says you, Geico obviously thought otherwise and terminated this drivers policy.
> 
> Lets say the three insurance companies you mentioned, don't terminate your policy, WTH good does it do you to PAY for insurance that won't COVER a claim.


All I am saying is it would be a good idea for the OP to write the insurance company, as they stated in their letter. Request what data they used to cancel him, so he knows where this data came from.

If Geico got this information, guaranteed other insurance companies have access to same info.

If that insurance company decides to cancel or not the policy, then that is up to the insurance company.


----------



## zombieguy

observer said:


> Says you, Geico obviously thought otherwise and terminated this drivers policy.
> 
> Lets say the three insurance companies you mentioned, don't terminate your policy, WTH good does it do you to PAY for insurance that won't COVER a claim.


Says me because I called them and got the answer from those agents, all as well as others that have policies with these companies. Geico is a company that will terminate but my point is that they all don't terminate. You don't need your personal policy to cover when the app is on and when there are passengers because Uber covers that.


----------



## observer

zombieguy said:


> Says me because I called them and got the answer from those agents, all as well as others that have policies with these companies. Geico is a company that will terminate but my point is that they all don't terminate. You don't need your personal policy to cover when the app is on and when there are passengers because Uber covers that.


Maybe I'm mistaken but Uber does not cover the time from app on to customer pick up, everywhere, I know it is mandated by CPUC to do so in CA.

Some insurance companies cover you, as you stated in another thread, if you drive less than 50% Uber miles. If you are fulltime Uber driver, this means you will NOT be covered.
If you are part time driver you need to watch your miles because you could easily pass the 50% threshold.

In a major accident the insurance company WILL investigate your driving history and make YOU account for every mile driven.

At the very least, they could deny the claim and the driver will have to pay a lawyer out of pocket to sue for coverage. This could be very expensive for driver. Insurance company has minimal expense because their lawyers are mostly on payroll.


----------



## Ziggy

JasonCT said:


> I received a call from Geico saying that they saw Uber conducted a background check


This might be something new ... because when I applied for Uber, I had GEICO and even after my background was completed, I didn't start driving for 4-5 months ... as I was waiting for Austin City Council to approve Uber. Furthermore, before I started driving for Uber I secured Progressive Commercial Livery insurance; but even after doing that my GEICO stayed intact. I recently cancelled GEICO & Progressive Commercial insurance ... because USAA came out with hybrid Ride Share Gap Protection in Texas. But I'd just tell GEICO that you aren't driving for Uber yet and that you were just looking into Uber ... Obviously, if you haven't gotten paid from Uber yet you can show them a screenshot that shows no trips


----------



## GooberX

This is BS. 

FIRST OF ALL, I could hire you to drive a fully insured livery vehicle and if you want to use the Uber app, you still have to do background check. Insurance company doesn't know what vehicle you'll be using. 

Secondly, where's the second page of that letter that explains the reason?

And lastly, GEICO wouldn't cancel, they'd keep taking your money and deny any claim.


----------



## zombieguy

observer said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken but Uber does not cover the time from app on to customer pick up, everywhere, I know it is mandated by CPUC to do so in CA.
> 
> Some insurance companies cover you, as you stated in another thread, if you drive less than 50% Uber miles. If you are fulltime Uber driver, this means you will NOT be covered.
> If you are part time driver you need to watch your miles because you could easily pass the 50% threshold.
> 
> In a major accident the insurance company WILL investigate your driving history and make YOU account for every mile driven.
> 
> At the very least, they could deny the claim and the driver will have to pay a lawyer out of pocket to sue for coverage. This could be very expensive for driver. Insurance company has minimal expense because their lawyers are mostly on payroll.


Why is it that people that don't drive for Uber monitor the forums like hawks with their only intent being to pick apart everything that is posted and prove how wrong everyone else is, how right they are and how terrible Uber is. Insurance companies only know what you tell them, they aren't bringing in a hand picked top team to investigate an accident to make sure you weren't driving for Uber when you put in a claim or make you account for every mile because that's impossible. Even the agent said there was no way to do that. They will look at the accident report like they always do and that's it because that's all they can do. I called these companies, I know what I was told, I'm reporting it as fact because I got it right from them and it really doesn't matter to me who believes it or not. Everyone is an insurance expert now and knows what the insurance companies are going to do. These trolls that don't even drive for Uber only watch the forum out of fear being old cab and limo drivers that are threatened by rideshare and pick everything thing apart out of desperation to try and scare the Uber drivers. It's quite pathetic.


----------



## observer

zombieguy said:


> Why is it that people that don't drive for Uber monitor the forums like hawks with their only intent being to pick apart everything that is posted and prove how wrong everyone else is, how right they are and how terrible Uber is. Insurance companies only know what you tell them, they aren't bringing in a hand picked top team to investigate an accident to make sure you weren't driving for Uber when you put in a claim or make you account for every mile because that's impossible. Even the agent said there was no way to do that. They will look at the accident report like they always do and that's it because that's all they can do. I called these companies, I know what I was told, I'm reporting it as fact because I got it right from them and it really doesn't matter to me who believes it or not. Everyone is an insurance expert now and knows what the insurance companies are going to do. These trolls that don't even drive for Uber only watch the forum out of fear being old cab and limo drivers that are threatened by rideshare and pick everything thing apart out of desperation to try and scare the Uber drivers. It's quite pathetic.


Just because I don't drive for Uber doesn't mean I am not informed, and learning more every day, on the TNC industry.

I monitor this forum "like a hawk" because I was interested in becoming a driver in the future. When I will need a job that is more flexible timewise than the one I have now.

My intent is not "to pick a part everything posted and prove how wrong you are" (you do a pretty good job of that yourself).

Uber IS terrible, you know that.

You know what you were told, but what you wrote here in your post has no mention of the 50% rule. I merely pointed out that would disqualify a lot of drivers. Which you failed to do.

Geico obviously found out more than what this driver told them.

I never claimed to be an insurance expert, far from it. If I were to become a driver I would talk to MY insurance agent. I would not believe what YOU or I or any OTHER person writes in a forum.

As I have never been a cab or limo driver, I have NO interest in scaring Uber drivers, on the contrary, I have nothing against Uber, Lyft, Taxi, Limo, Truck, Rickshaw, or any other type of driver.

If you read my post, all I suggested to the OP was to WRITE his insurance company and find out WHY they cancelled his policy, as they stated in his letter.
This may benefit him and ALL other Uber drivers to know what to look for when dealing with Geico and other insurance companies.
Please explain what is wrong with doing so.

Just because I am not a driver does not mean I am a troll.

Do you defend Uber because you are an"Uber Brand Ambassador"?


----------



## Nick tardy

zombieguy said:


> Allstate, Progressive, and State Farm don't care if you drive for Uber. You are not covered while the app is on or when you have passengers but driving for Uber is not grounds for terminating a policy.


Usaa also does not care. They just won't cover while app is on


----------



## zombieguy

observer said:


> Just because I don't drive for Uber doesn't mean I am not informed, and learning more every day, on the TNC industry.
> 
> I monitor this forum "like a hawk" because I was interested in becoming a driver in the future. When I will need a job that is more flexible timewise than the one I have now.
> 
> My intent is not "to pick a part everything posted and prove how wrong you are" (you do a pretty good job of that yourself).
> 
> Uber IS terrible, you know that.
> 
> You know what you were told, but what you wrote here in your post has no mention of the 50% rule. I merely pointed out that would disqualify a lot of drivers. Which you failed to do.
> 
> Geico obviously found out more than what this driver told them.
> 
> I never claimed to be an insurance expert, far from it. If I were to become a driver I would talk to MY insurance agent. I would not believe what YOU or I or any OTHER person writes in a forum.
> 
> As I have never been a cab or limo driver, I have NO interest in scaring Uber drivers, on the contrary, I have nothing against Uber, Lyft, Taxi, Limo, Truck, Rickshaw, or any other type of driver.
> 
> If you read my post, all I suggested to the OP was to WRITE his insurance company and find out WHY they cancelled his policy, as they stated in his letter.
> This may benefit him and ALL other Uber drivers to know what to look for when dealing with Geico and other insurance companies.
> Please explain what is wrong with doing so.
> 
> Just because I am not a driver does not mean I am a troll.
> 
> Do you defend Uber because you are an"Uber Brand Ambassador"?


There is nothing to deal with Geico because Geico will cancel you and who cares how they found out, its not going to make a difference, if you have Geico, you can't drive for Uber, you need to get other insurance. End of story.

Where did I defend Uber? We are talking about insurance guidelines and you think you are too smart for yourself to say I must be an "Uber Brand Ambassador"? People use that moronic conclusion when they have nothing to say, when they have no valid points to make.

All your posts have a negative connotation:


observer said:


> As stated in their letter, you should send them a written request to find out what information they used to cancel your policy.
> 
> It maybe something your NEXT insurance company can find, then also cancel you.


Negative....



observer said:


> Says you, Geico obviously thought otherwise and terminated this drivers policy.
> 
> Lets say the three insurance companies you mentioned, don't terminate your policy, WTH good does it do you to PAY for insurance that won't COVER a claim.


Negative...



observer said:


> Some insurance companies cover you, as you stated in another thread, if you drive less than 50% Uber miles. If you are fulltime Uber driver, this means you will NOT be covered.
> If you are part time driver you need to watch your miles because you could easily pass the 50% threshold.
> 
> In a major accident the insurance company WILL investigate your driving history and make YOU account for every mile driven.
> 
> At the very least, they could deny the claim and the driver will have to pay a lawyer out of pocket to sue for coverage. This could be very expensive for driver. Insurance company has minimal expense because their lawyers are mostly on payroll.


Negative and misinformed. Some companies? Not some, just 1, find me another, oh wait you can't because you just troll the forums like a hawk with 2,000 posts but aren't a driver and have done zero research on your own outside of this forum. I don't know how many insurance companies I have called because I do real research and it slipped my mind, you know because I am a human and not a robot but instead of reminding me, your words are to prove me wrong and have to say how I failed and insinuate how I purposely left that info out when it was just an honest over sight. You also FAILED to mention how on the other thread the Progressive agent even said there is no way to monitor how many miles are Uber or personal. You seem to think you know what the insurance companies are thinking but I am guessing you haven't talked to 1.

You are the exact definition of a troll. You say I know Uber is terrible? I don't think Uber is terrible at all but apparently you do so why are you still here?? Oh wait, I know why..... GIMMIE A T, GIMMIE AN R, GIMMIE AN O, GIMMIE AN L, GIMMIE ANOTHER L....WHATS THAT SPELL???


----------



## JasonCT

Well I never meant to bring out trolls, I just wanted to share my experience for other would be drivers.


----------



## observer

zombieguy said:


> There is nothing to deal with Geico because Geico will cancel you and who cares how they found out, its not going to make a difference, if you have Geico, you can't drive for Uber, you need to get other insurance. End of story.
> 
> Where did I defend Uber? We are talking about insurance guidelines and you think you are too smart for yourself to say I must be an "Uber Brand Ambassador"? People use that moronic conclusion when they have nothing to say, when they have no valid points to make.
> 
> All your posts have a negative connotation:
> 
> Negative....
> 
> Negative...
> 
> Negative and misinformed. Some companies? Not some, just 1, find me another, oh wait you can't because you just troll the forums like a hawk with 2,000 posts but aren't a driver and have done zero research on your own outside of this forum. I don't know how many insurance companies I have called because I do real research and it slipped my mind, you know because I am a human and not a robot but instead of reminding me, your words are to prove me wrong and have to say how I failed and insinuate how I purposely left that info out when it was just an honest over sight. You also FAILED to mention how on the other thread the Progressive agent even said there is no way to monitor how many miles are Uber or personal. You seem to think you know what the insurance companies are thinking but I am guessing you haven't talked to 1.
> 
> You are the exact definition of a troll. You say I know Uber is terrible? I don't think Uber is terrible at all but apparently you do so why are you still here?? Oh wait, I know why..... GIMMIE A T, GIMMIE AN R, GIMMIE AN O, GIMMIE AN L, GIMMIE ANOTHER L....WHATS THAT SPELL???


You don't comprehend very well. It is important to find out why and how Geico found out, so that other Uber drivers on this forum know.

Geico DOES cover rideshare, just not under its personal insurance policies. So you CAN drive for Uber.

Says the person who started with the name calling. Ubers got a great PR machine that injects itself in to every news story, forum, debate, legislation, courthouse, and politicians office worldwide. Are you an "Uber Brand Ambassador"? If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck.... Your statement isn't exactly a denial.

You have no idea how much research I have done, just like no one knows how much you have done.

I insinuated nothing, I simply stated a fact, you left that out. Wether you did so on purpose or not, doesn't matter to me. I can see where leaving out certain facts can honestly happen from time to time.

All my points are valid, wether you believe them to be or not, that is a different matter.

My points are no different from any of your posts, wether YOU percieve them to be negative or positive, is again a different matter.

I write what I write, wether the reader believes me or not, thinks it is helpful or not, thinks its negative or positive, that is up to the reader.

If you feel my posts are not helpful to you, please feel free to put me on your ignore list.


----------



## observer

zombieguy said:


> Why is it that people that don't drive for Uber monitor the forums like hawks with their only intent being to pick apart everything that is posted and prove how wrong everyone else is, how right they are and how terrible Uber is. Insurance companies only know what you tell them, they aren't bringing in a hand picked top team to investigate an accident to make sure you weren't driving for Uber when you put in a claim or make you account for every mile because that's impossible. Even the agent said there was no way to do that. They will look at the accident report like they always do and that's it because that's all they can do. I called these companies, I know what I was told, I'm reporting it as fact because I got it right from them and it really doesn't matter to me who believes it or not. Everyone is an insurance expert now and knows what the insurance companies are going to do. These trolls that don't even drive for Uber only watch the forum out of fear being old cab and limo drivers that are threatened by rideshare and pick everything thing apart out of desperation to try and scare the Uber drivers. It's quite pathetic.


Two things I forgot to mention,

in some places, Uber and TNC regulations, REQUIRE you to notify your insurance company of your rideshare activities.

In some states, Uber and the insurance companies have agreed to share accident information, both ways.


----------



## zombieguy

observer said:


> You don't comprehend very well. It is important to find out why and how Geico found out, so that other Uber drivers on this forum know.





observer said:


> Geico DOES cover rideshare, just not under its personal insurance policies. So you CAN drive for Uber.


Really?? Lets say Geico found out because Uber's background check showed insurance was with Geico and this triggered Geico to be notified because its about them, I have no idea why but just for the sake of argument lets say this is what happened. Who the **** cares? what difference does it make? Here is what other Uber drivers need to know. If you have Geico and you are not in a state where Geico offers rideshare insurance, Geico will drop you simply for driving for Uber. Again you are spreading misinformation because its not OK to have a regular personal Geico policy and drive for Uber. You have to be in VA, MD, TX or GA and obtain a Geico rideshare policy.

An Uber ambassador?? Its such a ridiculous conclusion like a conspiracy theorist that it doesn't garner a confirmation or denial, anyone with half a brain knows how moronic it sounds and if anyone gave you any credibility before, you just lost it by repeating that nonsense.

I will explain how valid your points are and illustrate the weight of their validity. Lets say the speed limit is 55 and you are driving 57, 2 mph over the limit. 57 is still speeding, you are breaking the law, the speed limit is set to protect the public to save lives and by speeding you are putting lives at risk. You will have to go to court to fight that ticket, you will have to get a lawyer and that will cost ya and if you lose well now you have to pay a fine and get points on your license and your insurance will go up and wow is it really worth speeding to have to go through all of that? This is what your posts sound like. Your posts are negative just like all the other trolls that post. Cab and Limo driver trolls that are pissed off they spent 30 years calling driving a career and now Uber has confirmed what everyone already knew that any Schmo with a 4 door vehicle can drive people around. Now they come here crying because they are threatened by Uber. The former driver trolls that couldn't cut it as a driver and now post negatively to justify why they left to make themselves feel better for leaving. You claim not to be a troll but 2,000 posts later you are still not a driver and it doesn't sound like you plan to be one so why are you still here? I know I don't go on forums for things I hate or have no interest in for hours and hours, doesn't make much sense.


----------



## reesh11

I realize this is an old post but I too just recently received a letter saying Geico is going to cancel me. I have been driving for Uber since October though, and never had a problem before. I did however do a quote online to see how much the changes would cost. It might be time to switch to Farmers....


----------



## Uber-ray

As I mentioned in another thread, GEICO also is terminating coverage on my car due to Uber business. If I want to retain our policy, I need to deactivate my driver account get a letter from Uber stating that I am no longer an Uber driver. So far, my account is terminated, but getting that letter has been very elusive, and it is the only thing that GEICO will accept.


----------



## reesh11

Uber-ray said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, GEICO also is terminating coverage on my car due to Uber business. If I want to retain our policy, I need to deactivate my driver account get a letter from Uber stating that I am no longer an Uber driver. So far, my account is terminated, but getting that letter has been very elusive, and it is the only thing that GEICO will accept.


At this point I am looking at other companies. I think it's crap that they will just drop you especially when Uber covers some things. I'm going to have to call tomorrow and see what Farmers says.


----------



## Wheelman

You guys are total greenasses when it comes to insurance contracts. You violate specific tenets of your contract then are surprised by the adverse consequences? You are a FOOL if you drive for Uber on a personal insurance policy. You are not only risking denial of coverage you are putting your total financial worth at risk. 

Get business insurance so that you are properly covered. Guess what? It costs more. Duh!


----------



## reesh11

Wheelman said:


> You guys are total greenasses when it comes to insurance contracts. You violate specific tenets of your contract then are surprised by the adverse consequences? You are a FOOL if you drive for Uber on a personal insurance policy. You are not only risking denial of coverage you are putting your total financial worth at risk.
> 
> Get business insurance so that you are properly covered. Guess what? It costs more. Duh!


Thank you, oh wise one.


----------



## Wheelman

You are welcome. Do not drive for Uber on a personal policy. You are NOT covered. If you hurt a PAX, they will clean you out, take your home, your 401k and any other assets you have. Think.


----------



## RamzFanz

JasonCT said:


> If anyone was questioning whether this could be real, I've uploaded their official letter to me that followed their phone call.
> 
> Geico officially sucks!


Geico is, by far, the insurance company most likely to hose you from what I've experienced and read.


----------



## RamzFanz

Wheelman said:


> You are welcome. Do not drive for Uber on a personal policy. You are NOT covered. If you hurt a PAX, they will clean you out, take your home, your 401k and any other assets you have. Think.


Nonsense. You have $1,000,000 in commercial liability and uninsured motorist coverage as well as collision if you carry it on your personal policy. Please don't spread myths.


----------



## Wheelman

The myth is that Uber's insurance will protect the driver-it's there to protect Uber.

So you have an accident that involves maiming or killing your pax. First thing that will happen is your personal carrier will cancel you and walk because they have a specific exclusion for commercial use. When you interviewed for your personal policy, you told the insurance company that you drive 5-10 miles for your daily commute to work. This information is used to generate an exposure model that impacts the premium you are charged. But instead of driving your car 10,000 mi/year for personal use, you are driving it 30,000/yr for commercial use. That's insurance fraud and you are dropped like the hot potato you are.

The lawsuit from pax names Uber, you (welcome to independent contractor status) and your insurance company as defendants. The judge dismisses your insurance company because they clearly did not insure you for this use. The defendant's attorney knows the limits of Uber's coverage but they also can see you have assets in the form of home equity, cars, savings, retirement. They sue for $5 million. Uber wants to settle out of court with their million. What are you bringing to the table?

Erin Andrews got $55 million for being peeped. Just imagine what a jury will do to you after plaintiff's attorney exposes your negligent insurance fraud.

Some myth. Get your head out of the sand. Better yet, talk to a PI attorney.


----------



## SFAgentKyle

From what I can tell, there isn't a clear answer on this thread as to how an insurance company can view certain personal information on you...

In most every state, insurance companies use (legally) some form of a regular check on your driving record, credit, and other factors. Each state sets the laws regarding their ability to do so. In many states, a credit check is part of that. So... in the case above, my guess is that the insurance company mentioned gets a regular update (probably annually) on an insured's credit and driving record and is likely within their legal rights to do so as determined by that particular states department of insurance and other business oversight entities. Based on those checks, they _should_ have set parameters as to how they handle what is found. In this case, they have obviously made a decision to non-renew those clients who are associated with Uber.

I'm not interjecting my personal feelings on whether they should or shouldn't be able to do this, just trying to bring clarity/value to the issue. Hope that helps.


----------



## observer

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> From what I can tell, there isn't a clear answer on this thread as to how an insurance company can view certain personal information on you...
> 
> In most every state, insurance companies use (legally) some form of a regular check on your driving record, credit, and other factors. Each state sets the laws regarding their ability to do so. In many states, a credit check is part of that. So... in the case above, my guess is that the insurance company mentioned gets a regular update (probably annually) on an insured's credit and driving record and is likely within their legal rights to do so as determined by that particular states department of insurance and other business oversight entities. Based on those checks, they _should_ have set parameters as to how they handle what is found. In this case, they have obviously made a decision to non-renew those clients who are associated with Uber.
> 
> I'm not interjecting my personal feelings on whether they should or shouldn't be able to do this, just trying to bring clarity/value to the issue. Hope that helps.


I thought using credit to evaluate insurance coverage was illegal in CA?


----------



## SFAgentKyle

observer said:


> I thought using credit to evaluate insurance coverage was illegal in CA?


Correct. California is one of the only states that prohibits that. It seemed like most of the conversation was coming from other states, so I was being broad. Thanks for holding me accountable.


----------



## observer

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> Correct. California is one of the only states that prohibits that. It seemed like most of the conversation was coming from other states, so I was being broad. Thanks for holding me accountable.


 Just wanted to make sure this was still the case in CA. I questioned it because your profile places you in CA and didn't want other members to assume it applied here.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Uber-ray

Wheelman said:


> You guys are total greenasses when it comes to insurance contracts. You violate specific tenets of your contract then are surprised by the adverse consequences? You are a FOOL if you drive for Uber on a personal insurance policy. You are not only risking denial of coverage you are putting your total financial worth at risk.
> 
> Get business insurance so that you are properly covered. Guess what? It costs more. Duh!


Yet, Uber demands a copy of your personal auto policy before allowing you to drive. Once they say "GO OUT AND DRIVE!", that implies that you met all the qualifications. If they were a caring company, they would have flagged the GEICO policy right away and advised that there is potential trouble looming. I only wanted to drive as a hobby to fill up some spare time. Jumping through all these inspection and insurance hoops just isn't worth it in my case.


----------



## observer

"Jumping througg all these inspection and insurance hoops just isn't worth it".

Exactly why Uber doesn' t say anything or care.


----------



## Wheelman

Uber-ray said:


> Yet, Uber demands a copy of your personal auto policy before allowing you to drive. Once they say "GO OUT AND DRIVE!", that implies that you met all the qualifications. If they were a caring company, they would have flagged the GEICO policy right away and advised that there is potential trouble looming. I only wanted to drive as a hobby to fill up some spare time. Jumping through all these inspection and insurance hoops just isn't worth it in my case.


Meeting Uber's qualifications only means they are satisfied (protected), not necessarily you. If you think your reasoning will hold up in front of judge and jury staring at an injured/maimed/dead PAX, then good luck. I am not willing to expose my lifetime of earnings and retirement savings to an Uber rider. You obviously don't care or perhaps you have no assets. In any event, you have committed insurance fraud.

I am no apologist for Uber but I am amazed at the number of people on this forum that expect Uber to treat you in some way that makes you happy. They are a business. Their only loyalty is to their shareholders (I.e., making money). Most businesses today are totally ruthless. If you don't like their terms, then don't drive for them. Go find the company that will provide you with the worth you perceive you deserve. It is your responsibility to find that situation for you and your family. It is not Uber's responsibility to hand that to you on a silver platter in exchange for working at the easiest job ever created.


----------



## MattyMikey

zombieguy said:


> Insurance companies only know what you tell them, they aren't bringing in a hand picked top team to investigate an accident to make sure you weren't driving for Uber when you put in a claim or make you account for every mile because that's impossible. Even the agent said there was no way to do that. They will look at the accident report like they always do and that's it because that's all they can do. I called these companies, I know what I was told, I'm reporting it as fact because I got it right from them and it really doesn't matter to me who believes it or not. Everyone is an insurance expert now and knows what the insurance companies are going to do.


This is not accurate. Insurance companies no WAY more information than you provide to them. All the big carriers use a company called LexisNexis (formerly called Choicepoint) to pull up essentially anything about you. LexisNexis is also the biggest storage of criminal background files and all the background check companies likely are getting their data from them. So now this flags a report was made and requested by Uber. So any insurance company that wants to pay for a custom solution from LexisNexis could easily get a flag notification in almost real time. This would not be just looked at inception of new business or at renewals.

Check out

http://m.risk.lexisnexis.com/products/insurance/policy-watch.aspx#content-nav

I am by no means "the" insurance expert but my primary job I'm a Business Analyst for one of the three top national companies and can tell you my team works with LexisNexis on a daily basis. In my field it is all about data. So for this custom solution it would be something insurance carriers would have to adopt and pay for. So very likely the only big boy on this (at least cancelling policies) may be Geico. But this information is definitely available. And they are not doing a "credit check" to get this info. So these type of investigative alerts would be legal. And you would be nuts to think if an accident occurred they couldn't have the Rideshare flag warning received make sure the claim investigation didn't scrutinize the heck out of it. They will find out anything they want to. If they willing to invest the money for the data and the time to research.



observer said:


> You don't comprehend very well. It is important to find out why and how Geico found out, so that other Uber drivers on this forum know.
> 
> Geico DOES cover rideshare, just not under its personal insurance policies. So you CAN drive for Uber.


They find out from LexisNexis

http://m.risk.lexisnexis.com/products/insurance/policy-watch.aspx#content-nav

Also (which I think was already addressed later) Geico does not cover Rideshare in most States currently.



SFAgentCalifornia said:


> From what I can tell, there isn't a clear answer on this thread as to how an insurance company can view certain personal information on you...
> 
> In most every state, insurance companies use (legally) some form of a regular check on your driving record, credit, and other factors. Each state sets the laws regarding their ability to do so. In many states, a credit check is part of that. So... in the case above, my guess is that the insurance company mentioned gets a regular update (probably annually) on an insured's credit and driving record and is likely within their legal rights to do so as determined by that particular states department of insurance and other business oversight entities. Based on those checks, they _should_ have set parameters as to how they handle what is found. In this case, they have obviously made a decision to non-renew those clients who are associated with Uber.


Correct they get info from LexisNexis. They get insurance reports and not credit reports. They legally can use this information for Underwriting purposes. Completely legal. Now some States cannot use the IBS (insurance bureau score) which uses a lot of credit score indicators for RATING purposes. But they can still use all this information for Underwriting and Investigations.



observer said:


> I thought using credit to evaluate insurance coverage was illegal in CA?


So in California, you have the right to decline use of credit (IBS score) for auto policies. This is for rating.

However, what some companies do is if you want to have financing options (meaning paying your policy in installments instead of the entire term in FULL) you must agree to allow credit to be used. If you allow it and have bad credit, they will force you to do "Full Pay". If you don't allow the use, you also have to do "full pay". If you do allow it and have good credit score, then they give you all billing options. This is how carriers minimize a lot of non-standard business with people with bad credit. Since they can't get the appropriate rate they would want, the majority of people with bad credit can't afford to pay in full. This is based off actuarial data.

However, the reports other than credit can be used for all investigative and underwriting acceptable rules without authorization. Just can't affect the rate.

Also in California, the rule on credit use is for auto policies. Does not apply to Homeowners Insurance/Renters Insurance.


----------



## Uber-ray

Wheelman said:


> Meeting Uber's qualifications only means they are satisfied (protected), not necessarily you. If you think your reasoning will hold up in front of judge and jury staring at an injured/maimed/dead PAX, then good luck. I am not willing to expose my lifetime of earnings and retirement savings to an Uber rider. You obviously don't care or perhaps you have no assets. In any event, you have committed insurance fraud.
> 
> I am no apologist for Uber but I am amazed at the number of people on this forum that expect Uber to treat you in some way that makes you happy. They are a business. Their only loyalty is to their shareholders (I.e., making money). Most businesses today are totally ruthless. If you don't like their terms, then don't drive for them. Go find the company that will provide you with the worth you perceive you deserve. It is your responsibility to find that situation for you and your family. It is not Uber's responsibility to hand that to you on a silver platter in exchange for working at the easiest job ever created.


True, I gave Uber more credit than they deserved. I felt great about being part of something new and cool, and I didn't learn about the ugly side of Uber until I talked to people who were in recent accidents and they were being asked if they drive for a ride share company. The fact that Uber will throw their partners under the bus should be a wake-up call for everyone. Unfortunately, many drivers are blissfully unaware of how much they are risking, but talking about it on forums like this will help get the word out. The moral of the story is to read and reread the fine print. Don't just "Go out and Drive!" until EVERYTHING is squared away.


----------



## uberlove444

Uber-ray said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, GEICO also is terminating coverage on my car due to Uber business. If I want to retain our policy, I need to deactivate my driver account get a letter from Uber stating that I am no longer an Uber driver. So far, my account is terminated, but getting that letter has been very elusive, and it is the only thing that GEICO will accept.


Did you receive the letter from Uber yet?


----------



## SFAgentKyle

uberlove444 said:


> Did you receive the letter from Uber yet?


These letters are going out all over California... my office has heard from over a hundred drivers in the last 2 weeks who are being dropped by Geico.


----------



## uberlove444

SFAgentKyle said:


> These letters are going out all over California... my office has heard from over a hundred drivers in the last 2 weeks who are being dropped by Geico.


I meant the letter from Uber stating that they don't drive for them so their insurance won't drop.


----------



## ubersan

Wheelman said:


> I am no apologist for Uber but I am amazed at the number of people on this forum that expect Uber to treat you in some way that makes you happy. They are a business. Their only loyalty is to their shareholders (I.e., making money). Most businesses today are totally ruthless. If you don't like their terms, then don't drive for them. Go find the company that will provide you with the worth you perceive you deserve. It is your responsibility to find that situation for you and your family. It is not Uber's responsibility to hand that to you on a silver platter in exchange for working at the easiest job ever created.


Well, you would think common sense would dictate that Uber provide information up front on the requirements to drive for Uber. It would seem common sense for Uber to not accept driver applications which have personal insurance not meeting the TNC requirements. Uber is basically ignoring insurance requirements by accepting any vehicle insurance policy. This is how states came up with automated updated insurance verification systems to crack down on people having fake insurance or getting insurance then dropping it after registering the vehicle. Uber, "If you choose Uber's ridesharing platform, you'll be driving a personal vehicle, which means you'll at least need to have personal auto insurance." This is entirely inaccurate, yet Uber still accepts personal auto insurance as being sufficient for driving when Uber knows it is not.


----------



## MattyMikey

They don't care. Uber's interest is protected by the insurance. The majority of the time the driver is covered by the commercial policy. However, when it's not, it only hurts you and not Uber. They don't care if your physical damage is not covered.


----------



## RamzFanz

IndyDriver said:


> I couldn't say for sure that isn't true but there is no good reason an insurance co would ve able to see such info, if it even exists. I would call your state BMV and ask them directly about that part


Perhaps they have a way of seeing when anyone pulls your driving record.


----------



## MattyMikey

SFAgentKyle said:


> These letters are going out all over California... my office has heard from over a hundred drivers in the last 2 weeks who are being dropped by Geico.


When is State Farm going to offer Rideshare in Washington State?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

observer said:


> "Jumping througg all these inspection and insurance hoops just isn't worth it".
> 
> Exactly why Uber doesn' t say anything or care.


It's more like "hope for the best".


----------



## Aegisx5

Regarding the insurance policy, even under your own personal policy a person who is injured and sues for beyond the coverage limits could still go after your personal assets the same way. If you have $100k/300k coverage and you get sued for $500k total, again you potentially have $200k worth of liability personally even when your insurance company pays the $300k. Having $1 million in coverage is pretty substantial, more than you would ever need except for the most horrific circumstances. The 50/100 coverage that they provide in between rides when you are online is the part where you are potentially liable, because the coverage aren't very high. This is another reason it's best to 1) not say you were using Uber if you don't have a PAX and get into an accident IMHO and 2) limit driving between riders and 3) explore rideshare insurance options if available in your state to cover you beyond these maximums.


----------



## Aegisx5

Also I have Geico in CT... applied for the policy several months after getting approved to drive for Uber. They haven't said anything yet.


----------



## RamzFanz

Aegisx5 said:


> Also I have Geico in CT... applied for the policy several months after getting approved to drive for Uber. They haven't said anything yet.


Geico is the worst. They have good rates but they will screw you any chance they get. I would switch if I were you because if they cancel you for a violation your rates at other companies could be much higher.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

I didn't get dropped, however, just by inquiring about rideshare insurance for my two other cars that aren't even capable of being used for Uber (too old) I received forms in the mail that I had to fill out and sign explaining how I was using those vehicles for business. I wasn't using either for business, in fact one of them had blown the engine about a week prior. I just wrote on the form NOT USED FOR BUSINESS and faxed them in.


----------



## mikes424

I just started driving for Uber and am in Illinois and have Geico. Reading this forum I wonder if there is a misunderstanding regarding cancelations. I contacted Geico and explained my situation. Their personal usage policy does not cover ride sharing. My policy was canceled and replaced with a commercial policy from them. Strange, it is slightly less expensive than the personal policy and us for 1 year instead of 6 months. 

Maybe that is why they canceled the policy.


----------



## really not

JasonCT said:


> I haven't even completed the sign on process to become a driver and already the background check from Uber has resulted in Geico dropping my coverage.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this?
> 
> Where can I get auto insurance now?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Someone doesn't like you. Somebody called your insurance company and let them know you were driving for UBER. Must have been a person you know and you told them you were going to do UBER. They probably wanted to know if you were covered and guess what.... You weren't. Got the rest of you UBER bums here is what reads on all of your (personal) insurance ..... if you engage in a commercial enterprise or where your insured vehicle is used, any claims ....etc.... Try reading your policy an/or insurance application. The insurance companies have one of the most comprehensive databases in the world. They all use a national clearing house to check on you. You just got caught. That's all.


----------



## really not

djino said:


> If insurance carriers begin to get access to this background check, this could be the very thing that stops Drivers from driving/signing up, more so than any by-law infraction/car impounding could do.
> 
> djino
> 
> "This is making me a bit nervous myself and I'm up here in Canada"


Ha.... What are you hiding?
If you had a clean background then it should not make a difference.


----------



## mnorton

I don't even know why you tell your insurance about uber. Uber has their own insurance rider for anyone that gets in your car.


----------



## MattyMikey

mnorton said:


> I don't even know why you tell your insurance about uber. Uber has their own insurance rider for anyone that gets in your car.


Because during period 1 when you're not enroute to pickup said passenger, but you're logged on and have an accident - you don't want to be covered? Because your insurance company is going to deny the claim. That would be reason to not hide from your company.


----------



## mnorton

If that happens you were going to the store


----------



## MattyMikey

mnorton said:


> If that happens you were going to the store


That's called insurance fraud. They have information to find out you drive for Rideshare. They can also supoena the records from Uber or Lyft if they wanted to find out if you were logged in.


----------



## blaze

If i struck a mailbox with very minor damage, but the homeowner and pickup reported it to my carrier, Geico, do I make that claim with Uber somehow?


----------



## MattyMikey

blaze said:


> If i struck a mailbox with very minor damage, but the homeowner and pickup reported it to my carrier, Geico, do I make that claim with Uber somehow?


How would they have known about Geico? I gather you provided that to them? If so, very foolish. You should have given them the information for James River Insurance and then you should have contacted James River to open a claim.


----------



## blaze

Thank you. Maybe I'm getting somewhere. PAX was not houseowner, but called houseowner and said he needed my insurance info. I whipped ou my card. I HAD NO WAY to know of James River. How did you know about them?


----------



## MattyMikey

blaze said:


> Thank you. Maybe I'm getting somewhere. PAX was not houseowner, but called houseowner and said he needed my insurance info. I whipped ou my card. I HAD NO WAY to know of James River. How did you know about them?


Read the forums, read my waybill in app, read my agreement. The information is there. You can view your certificate of insurance in the app.


----------

